# Happy to accept male desexed rat in Australia



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd love to have a male friend for my little girl but not the babies!! Can't afford desexing bills


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Why not a second female? Just prefer males?


----------

